# Apple burl



## chris75111 (Jun 11, 2015)

Riding my dozer around today saw a big apple tree so I went investigating found this. I'm going to cut about 5 or 6 big trees but there's about 20 on the ground dead that are from 5 to 20 inch in diameter. My questions for anyone with some experience with this stuff what does the root ball look like is it worth getting because it very easy for me too winch them out of the ground . also I do table tops and I was thinking of slabs should I cut these more than my normal 3 inch slabs because of how easy they bust ? Any pics of some of your apple and apple burl would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 12, 2015)

Fruitwood is notorious for checking and cracking. Good luck drying that twisted sister. No doubt there's some wild looking wood inside. Must be nice...out for a cruise on your dozer. Might as well winch out a couple trees! Lucky! Gary

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Jun 12, 2015)

Gee willikers! I imagine a piece of that pretzel looking trunk turned into a hollow form or bowl highlighting all the different branch/trunk sections.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wild looking wood, but I have to agree-drying it will be the challenge. Nice wheels- or should I say tracks!!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 12, 2015)

If I were doing coffee or end tables I would cut a few slabs out of that twisted freak at about a 30° angle for live edge table tops. 
Saving the burls for turning of coarse.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 12, 2015)

Knarly looking tree , def looking forward to seeing pics if you do slab 
it !


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 14, 2015)

I have never seen an apple tree that whacked out I am reall interested in seeing what it looks like when you slice it up
Dave


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 15, 2015)

That's crazy looking....it looks like a couple trees grew together over the years.


----------

